# Something weird about my 360's?



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

So i've really been working on my 3's. Mainly FS ones. But I just realized something weird. So just standing, (just standing here at work not strapped in on a board) I noticed when I spin to my right (which would be a FS 3 for me)I feel like a retard and barly land and or stumble around. When I spin to my left (which would be BS) I have no problem and land cleanly. I don't get it 

Too be honest I haven't really tried many BS 3's on the slopes but maybe they would be easier then FS 3's for me?

I'm sure being strapped in on a board is way different then standing here at work jumping around doing 360s haha..

But why is it so much more complicated to spin to my right?


Note: My stance is goofy. I'm right footed and right handed. If that matters? But I can ride switch really well.


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm not sure either. I deal with the samr issue. I find that most people spin to the left easier. I have a whole bunch of goofy and regular guys that i ride with and every one of them spins to the left easiest. goofies go BS and the regs go frontside. definitely interesting


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I used to teach tumbling (subset of gymnastics), including full twisting layouts. Most people do have a 'natural' direction they feel more comfortable with for spinning. I would say that 9 out of 10 of my students were left (counter-clockwise) twisters.... so your observation is correct.

The REALLY talented kids can spin in either direction just as easily, even if they have a natural preference. This is due to having good body position and balance.


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

Deffinatly interesting!

I always thought I had pretty good balance.. I can ride a unicycle and always messed around walking on narrow things or something silly.

So it's pretty common for goofy riders to pull BS 3's more often / easily?


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

I dont find spinning either way harder or anything. I can spin bs 5's the same as fs in terms of difficulty. However i definitely feel more comfortable spinning backside.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Seriously just practice after you do it 100 times it will just feel natural. I'm goofy and spinning backside and swith frontside was definitely more natural but I learned front 3's first just because front ones were the first trick I learned so it was a logical progression. Now frontside spins are just as easy as backside.


----------



## boardaddicktd (Dec 31, 2009)

not to steal your thread but i also had a question on my 3's: i have a hard time seeing anything while im spinning. when im finished with my 3 i can hardly remember anything about it. i feel like im landing blind most of the time and i know im supposed to be spotting my landings. i don't know if im closing my eyes or just not able to pay attn during my spins? kinda weird i know. anyone else do the same thing? im trying to step up to a 5 or a 7 but i know i gotta conquer my 3's before i move on. i think i pull my 3's using my mind more than my eyes! what else can i try to do to help spot my landings better?


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

This is nothing to be concerned about...you grew up and u got use to writing with your right hand for example and now you want to write with your left and it comes out looking like a 6 yr old did it.

Every person has their own natural side to favor. Even though you didnt spend all your life doing BS 3's, for some reason u just feel more comfortable doing it that way.

when i used to freestyle skate, i was in the same dilemna. i could pull 540's one way and barely did a 360 the other. After practicing, u will teach your body the new movement and it will become second nature.


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

board addicted, grab your threes. it'll give you the air awareness you need to do 5's and 7's


----------



## boardaddicktd (Dec 31, 2009)

Cool_As_Cakes said:


> board addicted, grab your threes. it'll give you the air awareness you need to do 5's and 7's


alright great dude ill try working on the grab then. thanks.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

boardaddicktd said:


> alright great dude ill try working on the grab then. thanks.


I agree with this. I usually do melons as my 'starter' grab and now that i have done them for a while it feels like second nature. I was learning 7's last weeks and found i could not even come close to spinning it without a grab. Just find out which grab you a most comfortable with, and it may be a different grab for frontside that backside(for some people)


----------



## boardaddicktd (Dec 31, 2009)

seant46 said:


> I agree with this. I usually do melons as my 'starter' grab and now that i have done them for a while it feels like second nature. I was learning 7's last weeks and found i could not even come close to spinning it without a grab. Just find out which grab you a most comfortable with, and it may be a different grab for frontside that backside(for some people)


well im most comfortable with the indy grab. ive never really tried a melon grab-just doesnt seem as comfortable to me. the only thing is that im used to using my arms to help spin myself so it will probably take me a while to adjust to grabbing during the 3's. im sure i would adjust-it just might take another session to try em out-ill probably fall short of rotation at first. im doing fs 3's-do you think a melon grab would work better than an indy? thanks.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

i find methods very comfortable 
when spinning FS its like the boards already there ( as long as your bringing your feet up )

this is kinda random but anyone love seeing people spin completely stiff/standing straight up?


----------



## zenboarder (Mar 5, 2009)

alecdude88 said:


> i find methods very comfortable
> when spinning FS its like the boards already there ( as long as your bringing your feet up )
> 
> this is kinda random but anyone love seeing people spin completely stiff/standing straight up?


You do methods with your 360? :\


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

zenboarder said:


> You do methods with your 360? :\


whats the frowny face for?? i believe method to be one of the easiest grabs for 3s


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

alecdude88 said:


> whats the frowny face for?? i believe method to be one of the easiest grabs for 3s


Are you sure your not confusing methods with melons?


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

im not good with grab names but is a method where you grab the heel edge by the nose?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

alecdude88 said:


> im not good with grab names but is a method where you grab the heel edge by the nose?


That is a nose-melon and should never be done. You either grab nose, or melon (front hand, heel edge, between the bindings). Only those who suck do in-betweens, they're right up there with methods that arent tweaked to the front...just bad.


----------



## Fizzlicious (May 12, 2009)

Extremo said:


> That is a nose-melon and should never be done. You either grab nose, or melon (front hand, heel edge, between the bindings). Only those who suck do in-betweens, they're right up there with methods that arent tweaked to the front...just bad.


Haha they're right up there with Tindy grabs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

I had the same problem until I learned a trick that really helped me out on FS spins.

Pick a spot to look that keeps you shoulders turned and your head cocked... when I leave the lip the first place my eyes go to is the heelcup from my front binding, this keeps my head cocked and allows my perpherial vision to pick up the landing from between my legs (if the landing is blind for 3 or 7).

Grabbing accomplishes the same thing (causes you to have good head & shoulder position) but most people tend to concentrate on the grab more then the spin.


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

I personally am much better at FS rotations than BS rotations.


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

lareaper said:


> I personally am much better at FS rotations than BS rotations.



do you ride goofy or regular stance?


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

the easiest grabs for spin are the ones that are closest to where your arms are positioned during the spin. Left rotation grabs would be stalefish and mute, right rotations would be indy and melon. these grabs in those directions encourage a still body throughout the spin, allowing for greater control and position in the air and keeps you from freaking out.


----------



## boardaddicktd (Dec 31, 2009)

Cool_As_Cakes said:


> the easiest grabs for spin are the ones that are closest to where your arms are positioned during the spin. Left rotation grabs would be stalefish and mute, right rotations would be indy and melon. these grabs in those directions encourage a still body throughout the spin, allowing for greater control and position in the air and keeps you from freaking out.


thanks guys-im goin boarding tonight so im going to work on my FS 3's with either a melon or a stalefish!


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

BS 360 is easier for most people than FS 360.
The reason why is the landing.
BS 360 = Open landing (or FS landing)
FS 360 = Closed landing (or BS landing)

The BS landing is normally harder because you can't see in front of you while holding your head still during the LAST 180. Try it. Now try a BS 360 (FS Landing) and your head can see in front for the entire last 180. 

Maybe in the BS landing you are like making yourself dizzy for that last 180. A solution to this is to spot the landing in back of your travel...AKA BLIND landing. This way your head doesn't spin arround for that last 180. Some people find this helps.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Cool_As_Cakes said:


> I'm not sure either. I deal with the samr issue. I find that most people spin to the left easier. I have a whole bunch of goofy and regular guys that i ride with and every one of them spins to the left easiest. goofies go BS and the regs go frontside. definitely interesting


THAT IS INTERESTING! Maybe it has something to do with correolis forces and the location on earth. Like how water flows down the toilet in one way and then the other on the other side ofthe equator?


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Advanced Spinning Lesson Part 1
Advanced Spinning Lesson Part 2


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

i like spinning FS not because i feel more comfortable spinning that way i feel more comfortable throwing my weight that direction. i like to see it as 'ill learn 5s easier method' :laugh:


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

alecdude88 said:


> i like spinning FS not because i feel more comfortable spinning that way i feel more comfortable throwing my weight that direction. i like to see it as 'ill learn 5s easier method' :laugh:


I'll argue this and say to learn bs 3's bc cab 5's are the easiest 540's bc you can spot your landing and land reg.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

GC24 said:


> I'll argue this and say to learn bs 3's bc cab 5's are the easiest 540's bc you can spot your landing and land reg.


I agree with this, a front 5 is a front 180 and a switch bs 3, to me a cab 5 is easier because it's just a halfcab and a bs 3. Both latter tricks are easier to learn on their own. Once you learn cab 3's (or just cabs/whatever) the last 180 is easy.

Personally to me, switch backside is the hardest direction to spin, and that's also probably why I learned bs 3's before frontside 3's. (regular foot)


----------



## boardaddicktd (Dec 31, 2009)

i had the intentions to progress on my 3's the other night but it didn't work out so well. conditions were shytty azz hell and ended up spending more time on boxes an shyt. hopefully next time i'm out i can get back to the formwork on the 3's. our season is winding down here in michigan.


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

I got my FS 3's on lock today. Pretty stoked


----------

